
Apple silent amid iPhone 'chargegate' complaints: XS & XS Max charging problems - bartread
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-45707211
======
newscracker
> Some users have speculated that the problem is related to a recent change in
> Apple's security settings.

> Since iOS 11.4.1 was released, the lightning port on iPhones can be disabled
> when the phone has been idle for a while. That could stop thieves, cyber-
> attackers or law enforcement officers accessing it.

> "In some cases, it might not charge," the company advises on its website.

This change in iOS 11.4.1 and the device not charging applies only when the
device is connected to a computer. Apple's support page clearly states that
the device would charge when connected to the USB adapter.

> However, Apple has not yet commented on the issue.

> ...

> Apple has not yet responded to the BBC's request for comment.

One of the many things consistent about Apple as a company is its reluctance
to respond to any issues or comment on them. Sometimes a comment may come
later on, starting out as a denial. Its strategy is always to investigate it
internally and understand the issue better (as any other company would want
to, so that the root cause(s) are found and dealt with) and then decide what
to do depending on the number of users who seem to be affected, where they
are, and the chances of lawsuits being filed. Most of the posts on Apple's
discussion boards may just help create noise. Apple may monitor some of the
discussions, but never has anyone officially representing the company post or
respond there (there are several reasons why responding there may not be a
good idea either).

This charging issue seems like a software issue, and should be easier to fix.
But I doubt if Apple would rush a patch out for this issue in the next few
days. What's more likely is that this may get addressed in iOS 12.1, which may
be released later this month. What's also likely is that the release notes for
iOS 12.1 (or whichever point release fixes this) will not specifically state
if this issue is one of the things that's been fixed. For reasons better known
to Apple (probably to avoid lawsuits), many a times Apple just stays quiet and
lets things burn.

------
haspoken
Apple apparently has a policy against speaking negatively about Apple. This
has made some AppleCare calls frustrating as they would not speak or address
some issues. I imagine this is at play here, as acknowledging a failure on
Apple's part would be speaking negatively about Apple.

------
KenanSulayman
Haven't seen any issues with charging on the XS Max -- neither when charging
over Qi nor over cable. Didn't happen on iOS 12 GM, and doesn't happen on iOS
12.1 (beta).

Sure this isn't some stunt to get Apple to relax their security measures?

